

Facebook pushes Facebook.com email address in Contact Info, hides alternatives - mdwrigh2
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/25/3116299/facebook-email-default-address

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4151433>

Here's some discussion and a link describing how to fix it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157589>

